# Need a new transformer



## Larry Cornish (Jan 21, 2017)

We have built a new layout for our AF 312 and 342 locos and 360 diesel sets. We were using the Type A Lionel transformer until we could upgrade (the new layout has two loops, etc.). However, the Type A took a dump and now I need to move up the purchase of a new unit. All engines are AC. I have read a little on the new digital units (Digitrax), but don't know if that is a good solution or not. What is a good solution? How hard is it to upgrade to Digitrax? tx


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Larry Cornish said:


> We have built a new layout for our AF 312 and 342 locos and 360 diesel sets. We were using the Type A Lionel transformer until we could upgrade (the new layout has two loops, etc.). However, the Type A took a dump and now I need to move up the purchase of a new unit. All engines are AC. I have read a little on the new digital units (Digitrax), but don't know if that is a good solution or not. What is a good solution? How hard is it to upgrade to Digitrax? tx


Hello, and welcome... I currently use a Lionel ZW and a American Flyer 30B. I have 4 loops, a large amount of lights, yard lights, a rotating beacon, and 7 turn-outs. I also use some lighted passenger cars and cabooses, and it seems like I have more than enough power. I also use as power for my whistling billboards a Flyer 8B. Of course, all my stuff is postwar....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Digitrax sells DCC digital command and control systems
for N or HO DC train layouts. Such a system is a long
way from the familiar A-F or Lionel variable voltage
transformer.

While there may be a digital control system for S scale
trains, it is not well known. Google didn't find any.

These trains run on pure variable voltage AC tracks.

The existing DCC decoders for locos convert the DCC track's
modified AC to DC for loco motors. The decoders
reverse polarity for forward or reverse and vary the
voltage per command for speed, stop and start. They don't
use an 'E unit'.

You might check in the 0 scale Forum. There are
digital control systems now in use on 0 scale layouts.
One of those could possibly be used on S Scale trains
since the 0 gauge loco motors are designed for AC power
as are S locos.

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you just want to run the Gilbert trains on AC the 19B is the highest wattage single control Gilbert transformer at 300W. The dual control 30B splits the 300W between two outputs. The 22080 and 30B are the same. 8B's are popular because they are plentiful, inexpensive and adequately powerful at 100W. The 22090 is a 350W dual control but harder to find. The 15B and 5 digit equivalent 22040 are nice 110W transformers and easy to find.
DCC is popular in S scale. It requires modifying the engines in addition to purchasing the system. DCC is rarely used in S highrail. Many of us use Lionel's Legacy system because new production TMCC and Legacy engines are plentiful. Lionel also introduced FlyerChief but it is a one controller, one engine proprietary system. The Legacy system can control track voltage with the Cab 2 remote to operate unmodified Gilbert engines. Legacy is not cheap at a list price of $400. The Cab 1L will do the same thing for less money.
I went ahead and bought Legacy and new ZW-L transformers. Each transformer controls 4 loops, blocks or power districts independently, and either Legacy or conventional engines can operate on any loop. The downside is, it is an expensive solution.


----------



## Larry Cornish (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks for clearing it up. a lot of choices


----------



## Larry Cornish (Jan 21, 2017)

*Transformer*

Purchased a 30B. Works great. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

